# Are you happy with this?...



## Vlzmusic (Jan 5, 2015)

Don`t laugh, its 100% real extract from a letter I`ve got after applying for some freelance stuff:


"...I am looking to employ someone on a work for hire basis, which means you will 
be producing music tracks and will lose ownership of them - you will not be able to
sell them or promote them in any way. Are you happy with this?

I am looking for an electronic music composer to supply music in a wide range of 
electronic genres. You will need to be able to create 1 track in 2 - 3 hours.Just a 
quick question

1) Would you be happy composing one track for $5? This is our standard rate for
employing music composers.


If you can create something in 1 hour then you can be on $5 an hour......

You will also be required to create meta data for each track, and work alongside my
team.


Kind regards."


----------



## SyMTiK (Jan 5, 2015)

5 dollars an hour? Are they off their rocker? I'm pretty sure if they are paying by a wage they cannot pay less than minimum wage, which depends on the country but in the US its 7.25. However I dont know if that applies to this sort of job. In any case that is ridiculously low. And 1 track in 2-3 hours? It sounds like they have no clue what they are talking about. 

What do they want music for anyways?


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 5, 2015)

You should not protect the identity of solicitors making such generous offers. Otherwise, expect to see many more of these.

If they want crap, make sure you get paid up front before delivering the desired dish. And make sure is "especially appealing" to his taste.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jan 5, 2015)

I would never reveal an author, because I believe in privacy even more than I despise such behavior. I didn`t know who was behind that ad beforehand, but once got the answer signed, I recognized it as someone I have seen in the RF business.


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 5, 2015)

Vlzmusic @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> I would never reveal an author, because I believe in privacy even more than I despise such behavior. I didn`t know who was behind that ad beforehand, but once got the answer signed, I recognized it as someone I have seen in the RF business.




This is one instance that should be an exception to your rule. This offer is totally exploitive, and there is no upside in hiding the identity of anyone who is willing to take advantage of others' desperation in this way.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Jan 5, 2015)

It seems almost like a spoof. Maybe you could play along and see where it leads. Also, take it very literally (one track = one TRACK... maybe just the snare drum?) and there is no specified track length. Maybe it only needs to be a bar, or two?

I can't imagine there are people out there selling tracks for $5 a pop, if there is no chance of credit or ownership. The only way I could see some people doing it would be to build up a quick portfolio of work to try and get into the business.


----------



## jneebz (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe not too far off their rocker... _-) 

https://www.fiverr.com/edmelendez/creat ... 280&pos=10


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jan 5, 2015)

You beat me to it! I was just going to mention Fiver.com

Unfortunately there are a lot of desperate unemployed creative people in the world who do actually pick up work on Fiver.com

My day job is web design and SEO, and I have been unlucky enough to come across clients who are happy to exploit these desperate people by offering logo design work, blogging work, etc etc via Fiver.com and other similar sites.

It's a free market I suppose, so if people are desperate enough to work like that, there will always be those happy to exploit it.

Very sad state of affairs :(


----------



## musophrenic (Jan 5, 2015)

You can literally flip burgers at McDonald's for more money.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll do it for $4! :D


----------



## rgames (Jan 5, 2015)

If you really did get that letter then I can only conclude it must be some type of ill-conceived behavioral experiment.

Never heard of fiverr.com before.... interesting, in a sad sort of way. I'm going to be optimistic and assume it's all a collective joke. You know, like you pay me $5 for a track and I give you 30 sec of silence. Or maybe a sustained maj chord from some synth string patch.

rgames


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 5, 2015)

jneebz @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> Maybe not too far off their rocker... _-)
> 
> https://www.fiverr.com/edmelendez/creat ... 280&pos=10



I bet this guy is not as desperate as you think and wiser than you think. That looks extremely tempting, great hook, but I wouldn't be surprised if that $5. would before you know it become $500. I'm sure he's got propositions up his sleeves just waiting to lure you in. 

But the one up here, I first thought it was a typo! He's got the nerve to ask you if you would be *happy* with $5.


----------



## IFM (Jan 5, 2015)

Is this really serious? I like the idea of one track taken literally. make a piece that uses 50 tracks x $5/track and see what he says.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 5, 2015)

Dragonwind @ Tue Jan 06 said:


> Is this really serious? I like the idea of one track taken literally. make a piece that uses 50 tracks x $5/track and see what he says.



That would still be considered as one track.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for your comments, guys. But to clear things up:

- It wasn`t on fiver.com (never heard of it)

- Its not experiment or spoof - I know the business name for some time, as I have seen it on RF sites.

- It IS 5$ for a fully produced and finished ~ 2 minutes production music stuff. Though by judging mentioned above RF tracks - their stock is low quality, so no miracles in this world! 

- I still think private message has to stay so, moreover that it turned out to be a kind of "competitor", and there are few rules in the RF arena, besides blatant music stealing and selling as yours - which is definitely not the case.

I just hope that if any of the starting out folks would consider something like this, even for double/triple the ridiculous sum - they would stumble across such topic and take my word that by just getting out their files to the same sites this fella uses, they will get more, and keep their self intact.


----------

